# Software > OpenWrt >  Gargoyle, OpenWRT web GUI

## acoul

Πηγή



> Gargoyle takes a very different philosophical approach to interface design than X-Wrt or what I've seen of the new LuCI. Both X-Wrt and LuCI seem to be designed with the goal of providing the absolute maximum functionality possible. However, this often comes at the expense of making the interface more difficult to use, and can turn off novice users. There seems to be a belief that open-source software should be designed for power-users, without much thought to those with less expertise. Currently all router web interfaces that place a strong emphasis on ease-of-use are proprietary (their licenses do not permit redistribution of modified versions of their code without the author's permission). 
> 
> Gargoyle aims to be the first open-source web interface that places a strong emphasis on usability, and aimed at less experienced users. Because Gargoyle runs on top of OpenWrt, a more experienced user can also configure extra functionality relatively easily.
> 
> Gargoyle includes a custom bandwidth monitoring package, a customized version of minihttpd (though the customization allows better password protection, not any part of the interface itself), a new package for performing dynamic dns updates (similar to the ddns-scripts package which I submitted a few months ago, but written in C to be faster and linked to MatrixSSL to allow updates via https) and a custom set of QoS scripts (I found the current default OpenWrt implementation a bit convoluted).
> 
> Gargoyle is an open-source project and contributions are very, very welcome. I am releasing it under the terms of the GPL v2.0, with an exception/clarification that states that it may be modified to configure proprietary back-end software so long as all portions of the web interface are released under the terms of the GPL. See the FAQ (gargoyle-router.com/faq.html#qfoss) for more details.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από ότι έχω ακούσει πάντως, το LuCi θα έχει δύο λειτουργίες, ένα για power users με όλες τις δυνατότητες και ένα πιο user friendly με τα βασικά.

----------


## trendy

To Xwrt που δοκίμασα πάντως σε ένα wrt54g με άφησε άφωνο. Πολύ καλό και εξαιρετικά εύχρηστο.

----------

